# BenQ PE8720 shut off problem



## givenj (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a BenQ PE8720 when I turn it on it stays on momentarily then shuts off. The power light is orange and the temp and lamp lights flash red. According to the owners manual you need to check for jambs fans and power supply, both are ok. Does anyone know what this might be and how to fix it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The lights are indicating that the fan(s) is(are) not working. You did visually inspect them and see them spinning? If so then I would guess there may be some sort of sensor that isn't working. If you can unplug and replug in the lamp, try that first. If that doesn't work I'd try to find a new fan and replace the old one and see if that does the trick. If that doesn't work, I'd look into the power supply.


----------

